# Weekly competition 2009-18



## AvGalen (May 1, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' U 
*2. *U2 R' U F' R2 U2 R' F 
*3. *R' U2 R F' U' R U F2 U 
*4. *R U R2 F' R U2 R' U' 
*5. *U F2 U' F2 R2 U R U' R U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L B D' U' R D' R D B2 F2 D' 
*2. *R2 D F2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' B D L R2 U' B F R U' 
*3. *D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 R' D2 U' L U B' L' B' F U R 
*4. *D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 F U' R B2 R D U B 
*5. *F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 U' L2 F U B D B2 F' L U' F D R' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Fw' F L2 Uw2 U' R2 D' Uw' U2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 F L2 R D L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 B2 L B' L2 Fw2 Rw' B U2 Rw B2 D2 Uw' U' L Rw2 R D' U2
*2. *B Fw' F Uw' U2 B2 Fw F2 U B' Fw' F D B' Fw F2 L' Rw R' D' Uw U2 Fw R2 F2 D' F D2 Uw' U' B2 Rw D L2 Rw R' U2 F2 R Uw2
*3. *L Uw2 U R' B' Fw' Rw' D Uw2 U L2 B F2 D' L2 B' Fw2 R2 F D' Uw U2 Rw F2 Uw' L' Uw F Rw R D Rw R' F D' Uw2 L Rw' B2 F2
*4. *Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw L' Rw R' Fw2 R2 Uw' B2 F' L' Uw2 L2 R' B' Rw2 Uw F2 D Uw U B' D U' Rw B' Fw' D2 Fw2 L2 R2 U' L' Rw2 R F2 Uw
*5. *Fw Rw F2 L Rw' R Uw' R2 U L' U L2 R' Fw Uw U' B2 Fw' F2 U' Fw D' B Fw F' D Uw' U2 R' D' U2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw F2 U' Rw' U Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Rw F' R' Uw F' Dw Bw D Rw2 D2 Uw' B' Bw Lw2 U2 L B2 Bw' Dw B Uw' Rw2 Dw2 B Bw F' R' B2 F' D Dw Uw' Lw' Rw' D Fw F2 L2 Lw' U Lw2 D Bw' Lw' Uw Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R B' U B2 F2 D Dw' Uw' B
*2. *Bw' Fw D2 B Bw' U2 L Bw2 Fw' Uw B' Fw Uw U Fw Uw Fw Dw B2 Bw' L Lw F Rw B Bw2 Fw Lw' Bw' U2 Fw2 Rw U Fw' Uw U' B Bw L' Lw B' Lw Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' U Fw' Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw F2 Dw' Uw' U' Lw2 B' Fw F
*3. *Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' B Bw Lw B Uw2 Fw Lw2 Uw L2 R' D' L' Rw2 F L2 Lw' Uw' U L' D Uw' Lw' Rw' R D2 Uw U2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Uw L' D2 Lw2 R2 F L' Uw U' B' L2 Bw' Uw U L Lw2 R2 Dw B2 L2 Uw
*4. *B2 Bw' R B' Lw' Uw2 U Fw' L' F Dw F Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 Bw Dw Uw' B' R2 B' Fw R' Bw' D' Dw2 F' Dw' U2 F' D Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 F Rw D Uw2 Lw' B2 L Lw2 Rw R Uw' R Dw Lw' D U2 Lw' U' Bw2 Fw2 F
*5. *Lw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw Uw' B2 D' B Fw Lw Rw' U Rw' Fw2 D B' D U' L2 B Bw2 F U' L Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 R2 Bw' Uw U2 Fw L' Lw2 Rw2 R D' Lw Fw Dw2 B' Fw' F Lw' Rw R' F L R' F R2 D2 Bw' L2 R' D Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R R2 B2 2F' F2 2U' B 2F2 2U2 B' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F L2 3R' 3U2 F' 2D 3U' R B 3U' 3R D2 2F2 U 2L2 2R2 3F D B' 2F' 3U2 L2 D 2U2 U F 2D L 2L2 2R2 R' F 2L2 U' 2R B 2F2 F' U B' 2B2 3F 2F' F' L' R 2D2 2U 3F 2L2 U 3R' 2D' L2 2L2 3R2 B' 2F' F 2D2 2U' 2F2 D2 B2 3F' F' R2
*2. *B' 3R U2 2B 3U' B2 F2 R2 2F2 3R2 3U2 R' F U' 2R' 2B2 2F R U2 3F' R2 F 2U2 2B' 3R' D U2 3R2 2B 2F2 F2 2U2 3F' 2L2 R 2B' 3F2 F' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2R2 B2 2L 3R 2D U' 2L2 2R2 D 2D2 3U 2U U 3R 2R' R2 U2 2L 2F' 2L 2U2 2B2 3F2 D' 2U L' 2R2 3U2 U L' 2L2 2R2 R' B' D 2U2 L2 2F' R2
*3. *B 3U' U 2L' D U' B 2F2 F' U' B2 2B' F' 3U' F' 2L' 2R2 2F2 2D2 3R2 2R2 F 3U' F' 2D' U' 2B2 D2 3R2 R 3F U' 3R2 F2 D' 2D' 2U' 2F' F D 2D2 3U L' 3R2 R B' L' 2L' 2R2 R' 2D 3U 2R2 3F2 U' F' 2U L' D 2D2 2L2 2D2 L 2L 3R' B L F' 2R B' 2B 3F' 2F' F U' 2F' D' 3U2 2U U'
*4. *D2 2D' U2 F2 U' L2 2R 2U' 2L2 2R2 2D2 3U 3F' L 2L B 2L2 3F' U' 2F' 2L2 B 2U2 L D2 U' 3F' L2 R2 B' 3R' 2R' B2 2F F2 U B' 2B2 2F F2 2D2 F' 2D U 3R' D2 B2 2F2 F2 3U2 2R2 2B D 3F 3R' D' 2D2 U 3F2 U 2F' 2U 2L F U2 L 2U R' F D 2R' R D2 U2 L' B2 2B' 2U' L2 F2
*5. *2U 2L' 2U' U2 2L2 R 2U2 B' 2B 3F' 2F2 F 2U2 B 2F L R2 2U B' 2B D' 2F' D2 3R2 2R' 2U2 2F2 3U 3R2 D2 U' 2L' D 2L2 F' 3R2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 2L' 3U R2 3F2 D U2 F' D' 3F' 2L2 2R2 D' L2 2R2 U F L' R B' 2B2 2F2 L' 2D2 U' B' 3R 2R2 F' L2 2R R 2D' 3U' 2U2 U' L' R 3F2 2U' R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D' 2B 2D2 3D 3U 3L 3B' 3F' 2F 3D' 3U' 2U U L 3B D 2B' 3L U' 3R' 2R2 2U2 2B2 3B' 2F' 3R2 3B' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 F L 3B' 3F 2L 2R2 R2 2F L' 3B 3U' 2B2 U2 3B' 2F2 D' B2 3U2 3B L 3L2 2R' U' 3L F' 3L 3D2 U2 L' 3F2 2L 3D F' D' 2F2 L 3L' R2 3F 2D2 L2 3L' 2B' 3F2 2D' 3D 3U2 2U B' 3F' 2F 3U' L' 2R' R B' 2L' F 2L2 R2 D2 3L B 3R' 3B' F L 3R R'
*2. *3L 2R' R2 D2 3U2 2U2 U' 2L2 2U F 2D2 F R' 2U2 B 2B2 2L2 B 3R2 2F 3R' R' B' 3B 3F' F 3U' 2U U2 2F' U 3L 3R U2 2B2 3B2 3F2 F' R D 3U 2F' 2L' 2R' R 2U' 3B2 D 2U' 2L R' 3D 2B2 L 3B 3F 2R 2D2 3D' 2U2 L 2U U' L' D 2D' 3D2 3L' R' 2F' D' 2D 3U 3R2 2R' U' B2 U 2B' D2 B' L2 2L' 3R 2R' B2 3D2 L' 3L 2U 3R' R U 2F2 F 2U' B 2D' 3B R
*3. *2B2 3L 3R' B 2L2 D 3D2 3R2 B' 2B 3B' 3F2 2F' L' 3F2 D' 2D' 3L 2D 3D2 3R2 3U2 2U2 2F' 3D2 3R2 3U' 2B2 3D L2 3R' D' L' 3R2 2R R' 2U' 3F 3L2 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U' 3F' R D 3D2 B' 3U' 2L' 3L 2R 2F F2 2D L 3L' F2 3D' 3R' B' U' 2L U2 L D2 L2 3L2 R' 3U2 U' 3B2 3L' 3B U' 3L2 2B' 3D' 2L2 2B2 2U 2L2 D 3F' 2F 2U2 3B L B2 2B' 3B2 3F' F' 2U' 2L2 3R B 2L2 2D' 2U
*4. *B2 2L 3D' B' 3B2 2U' U2 3L 3U' 3F 2R D2 F2 U' 3L 3B 3L' 2R2 B 2B2 3B2 2F' 3L2 U 3R2 F' 3D L' 2L' 3L2 3R 2R2 R D 3L2 2D' 2L' R' 3D L 2D2 3D L2 2L' R 2D2 U L2 2D2 3D B' 3B 3D' 3R' 3B2 D2 3R2 F L 2L 3L' 3R' 2R' R F' L' 2U' 2B 3F 3D' 3F' 2L2 F2 2U U' 3F R' B2 3R2 R B2 3D2 2L U' B2 2F2 2R2 2F' R' 2D 3U U2 3R2 2F2 2U 3R2 3D' 2R2 R B
*5. *L 3R 3B2 F R2 3D2 3U2 3R2 2R2 B' 3F' L2 2U 2L2 2R' D' B' 3B 2L' F2 3D' 2R' 2F F2 L' 2D 3B2 2D 3U R2 2D2 2U 2B 2L 2B2 L 3U2 U2 R2 D2 3D' 2U' U' 3L2 B 2B 2F2 D R2 B 2F2 F 3R' B R' 3U2 2R' 3B' 2L' R2 2B F 3L2 B' 2D 2B' 2D2 2B 3B' L2 B' 2F L 3B F' 3R2 3B' 2L2 R' 2F2 3U2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2R2 2U 2B' L2 3L2 3B2 2R2 R' 2B' 3B' 3F2 2U2 2B2 3B' 3F' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U R2 F' R2 F' 
*2. *F U2 R2 F R' F R2 U2 F2 U' 
*3. *F' U F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 F' D' R2 B2 U' L' U F' R' U 
*2. *R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D R D' R' D R2 B' R2 U2 
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D B2 U' F2 L' U2 R' U F' U2 R B U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' L' D2 L B2 Fw D2 B2 F2 D' Uw U Rw B2 Fw L' Rw2 R D' Uw' Rw2 U' Fw2 D L' Rw R' D' L' Rw2 B' U2 F2 R2 Fw L Fw F2 L
*2. *F2 D' Uw2 F' Uw Rw2 B' D L2 Rw2 R Fw' F D2 Uw2 U Fw Uw2 R' D' B R F Rw U B Fw F2 U' R' F' R D B2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U' B U2
*3. *D' R' B U B Fw2 F2 Rw' R' F' U' L2 Rw' R2 B2 D L' D R' Fw F' D Uw' U R Fw2 U' Fw D' Fw2 Rw D2 U' Fw2 F' U' Rw F' U' Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw U2 F Dw Uw2 Lw R2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L2 Lw R D' U' Bw2 D Dw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U B Dw L' R2 Uw2 Bw Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' L Rw' R B' Fw2 Rw R2 Dw2 B L2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw' U' Fw2 D R2 Dw' Bw2 D2 L'
*2. *Dw' Lw' U' F' U2 F U' Fw' L Lw' Bw2 L' R' B' Uw B' Bw Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 D Lw2 Rw2 B Uw2 F D' U B2 Bw D2 Dw Uw2 Fw' L2 Lw Rw' U Lw' Rw' F' Dw2 U2 Bw Fw L' Lw' B Bw Fw F2 D Dw B Fw' F
*3. *Uw' F Dw R Dw2 Lw2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 B F2 Rw D2 Bw' Uw' B2 Bw Fw' F L2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw Uw' U2 F Lw Fw2 F2 L' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B Bw Fw L2 Rw' B' U2 L Dw Uw2 U' B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 L2 R D' B2 Bw' Fw F U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' B' R2 B' L2 B D' R U' F' R U2 
*2. *B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F R' F2 L' B' F' D F2 L D R' U' 
*3. *F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L D R' B R2 F U L2 B' R F' 
*4. *U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 F' U B D R2 F L U R' B' F' L' 
*5. *L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U B' F2 L' F D F2 D2 U' L U' 
*6. *U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B D' F2 R B L' U L2 D2 F L2 
*7. *B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U F U L U2 B' U F2 R U B D2 
*8. *D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' U2 B' D' U L B2 R2 U2 F U 
*9. *U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D U' L' D L D2 U2 R' B F2 D U' F 
*10. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' U' B R' D U L' F' R' B F' R2 U2 
*11. *R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' D' L' U2 R' D B2 U B2 F 
*12. *D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 D' F U2 L2 R' D2 L B' D2 U2 B 
*13. *D R2 U L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 B' U R' D2 U B2 L' R2 B' U2 R' 
*14. *B2 D U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L B2 F' L2 B D' R' B' L2 F' 
*15. *R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L R2 B2 U F L2 D F' L B 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D2 U F2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 R' D B' U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F 
*2. *B2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' R U' F' D L U' R' U' F2 
*3. *U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' L2 D2 B' U2 F R F R 
*4. *U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B L B2 L U B U F U' 
*5. *U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' B L' U2 R D2 U L D2 F' R 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R F2 L D L2 R' U B L R' D2 F' 
*2. *R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 R' B' D' F' U' B' D2 F2 D2 R' 
*3. *U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' B' L' U F2 U F' D2 R D' B' F2 
*4. *D R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R' D' U2 B' D U' R D2 F 
*5. *R' B2 L U2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 L' U R U2 F D' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U R' U2 L' R2 U F D L' D U F' U2 
*2. *B2 D2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U F R2 D' F U2 L U F' L B2 U2 
*3. *U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' L U R F' R D B' D2 L' F 
*4. *D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F' D R' U B L2 U2 F L D' 
*5. *L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' L' B' U F' U' B2 L2 F D 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' 
*3. *D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D' R' B2 D U2 L' U R D2 R' F D U2 
*4. *U' B' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L B Fw F' Uw' L2 U' L R D Uw2 B' R2 D L' R' Fw R D F' D Uw2 U2 L' B2 Fw' D' Fw' Rw U' L U2 L2 Fw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' U F' U' R2 U 
*3. *L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B U2 B2 L' B F2 L2 D' L R2 B 
*4. *Rw' U B' F2 Rw B Fw2 Rw' U2 L2 Rw2 F' R2 D U2 R' Fw L B Fw' L' Fw F2 R' Fw R2 D' L' Rw U2 Fw2 L Uw' L B Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw' U2
*5. *B' Bw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' R' Uw' Fw2 D' Dw Bw D' Rw' Uw Lw D' R2 Fw' L D2 Lw2 Rw Fw U' F2 D U2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 Lw' Bw R' Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D L2 Rw' R2 B' Bw2 D2 Dw2 U Bw' U2 Bw Rw Bw2 F' Uw2 F2 D Bw' U' Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U' L' R L U L' U L U' R U R' U' L' u r' l' b' 
*2. *R' U' L' R L' U L' U R' L R L B r' b' 
*3. *R' U L' R L U R' L' R' U R L R r l' b' 
*4. *U' L R' U' R U' L' U' R B U B' U R' U R' L' B' r l b' 
*5. *L R U L' R U' R U R U R' U R' B u r l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,-1) (0,6) (6,3) (3,0) (6,4) (-1,4) (0,5) (3,0) (0,4) (6,2) (-2,3) (-2,0) (0,1) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(6,-3) (3,3) (5,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,3) (0,-3) (-3,0) (3,5) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,1) (-2,5) (-4,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (4,0) (-1,0) (0,3) (3,4) (4,4)
*4. *(-5,2) (0,6) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (2,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,1) (-4,5) (4,4) (3,0) (0,3) (5,5) (3,0)
*5. *(0,0) (-3,-3) (4,0) (5,0) (2,5) (-4,4) (-2,4) (-2,4) (-2,4) (6,4) (6,2) (6,0) (0,2) (2,2) (5,2) (0,4)


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

*3x3:* 14.68, (14.55), (15.63), 15.06, 15.34 = *15.03* 
I've been on this crazy roll today with 3x3... I don't know what it is. Everything sub-16? I just want to know how

*4x4:* 1:16.32, (1:13.25), 1:14.46, (1:27.72), 1:20.25 = *1:17.01*
I need a better 4x4, and some more practice as well

*5x5:* (1:56.56), (2:15.49), 2:00.41, 2:04.04, 2:05.49 = *2:03.31*
I though I might be able to nab my first sub-2 average until the fourth solve, but still this is good for me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 1, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.91, 6.01, (6.05), 5.45, (3.81) = *5.46*

*3x3:* 14.77, (13.39), (19.33), 16.05, 17.33 = *16.05* - Ugh! Bad!

*4x4:* (1:24.75), 1:11.83, (1:11.03), 1:11.98, 1:12.92 = *1:12.24* - :'(

*5x5:* 2:50.39, 2:49.62, 3:11.83, (2:28.36), (DNF) = *2:57.28* - I suck. The DNF was a 48 piece pop.

*2-4:* *1:36.13*

*2-5:* *4:27.11* 

*3x3 OH:* 40.27, (3431), 42.41, 36.78, (45.83) = *39.82*

*3x3 With Feet:* (3:24.61), 2:37.45, 2:46.20, 3:07.02, (2:37.02) = *2:50.22 *- Good.. Havn't done feetsolving in a LOOONG time.

*2x2 BLD:* 36.93, 1:08.93, 34.33 = *34.33*

*Match the Scramble:* (2:22.38), 1:57.03, 1:34.97, 2:15.02, (1:26.94) = *1:55.67*

*Pyraminx:* 8.88, (9.91), 7.78, 7.41, (5.93) = *8.02*

*Megaminx:* (1:26.59), 1:36.25, 1:36.53, 1:28.16, (1:39.16) = *1:33.65*

*Square 1:* 39.25, 39.95, 37.55, (57.97), (30.33) = *38.92 *


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 1, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (39.72), 14.78, 22.31, 20.99, (14.07) = *19.36*
*3x3x3:* (50.17), (43.27), 47.72, 47.94, 48.76 = *48.14* (using a different cube - most enjoyable)
*4x4x4:* 3:52.82, (4:22.49), 3:43.97, 3:34.18, (3:20.42) = *3:43.66*
*5x5x5:* 6:21.57, 8:17.29, 6:24.32, (to be completed)
*7x7x7:* (18:29.00), 17:57.00, (17:25.00), 18:01.00, 18:10.00 = *18:02.67*
*Megaminx:* 6:28.42, (4.54.86), 6:31.88, (6:38.07), 6:23.60 = *6:27.97* (meh! I expected to enjoy this more!)
*Pyraminx:* 25.06, (1:16.38), 28.58, (23.09), 24.68 = *26.11* (not very fast - out of practice)
*3x3x3 OH:* (to be completed)
*234 relay:* (to be completed)
*2345 relay:* (to be completed)
*Snake:* there is no snake - the snake has gone!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 1, 2009)

3x3: 18.26 15.86 (14.74) (19.38) 16.66 = 16.93 **
3x3OH: 32.74 34.34 34.18 (39.14) (31.46) = 33.75 **
2x2: 6.10 6.10 5.14 (6.10) (5.14) = 5.78 *Ok average, interesting times... *
4x4: 1:03.74(P) 1:09.00(OP) (57.62(O)) (1:14.10(O)) 1:05.02(P) = 1:05.92 *Good, considering the parities...*
5x5: 2:02.66 2:01.22 (1:58.00) (2:12.18) 2:06.50 = 2:03.46 *Fail.*
2x2BLD: 58.26 44.66 44.34 = 44.34 *I suck, but this is good*
2-3-4: 1:41.36 (OP) *Ok.*
2-3-4-5: 3:29.72 *Yes!!! Finally sub-3:30!*
Pyraminx: (17.62) (11.06) 16.18 15.54 16.34 = 16.02 *Just got it today...*
3x3BLD: 2:49.82 DNF(2 corners, 4 edges) 2:17.10 DNF(2 corners) 3:05.62 DNF(3 corners) = DNF *Bleh. Time ago since I didn't even get one right...*
3x3 Fewest Moves: 41 moves

*2x2x3 block: R2 U L F D U' B2 D2 R F2 R' D L U B2 U'
Rest of F2L: D2 r2 U' F U F' U' F U F' B' U' B U L U' L'
All but 3 corners: L U L' U L...U2 L' U
Insert at ...: L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B
Moves in Italic cancel.
R2 U L F D U' B2 D2 R F2 R' D L U B2 U' D2 r2 U' F U F' U' F U F' B' U' B U2 L' B' R' B L B' R B U2 L' U*

*Seriously, those cancellations were stupid... 7 moves cancelled in total! I tried to look for a better insertion (I want sub-40 ) but this equals my personal best, so I'm really happy with this. Normally I wouldn't even bother with a 16-move(!) 2x2x3 block, but when I found those cancelling moves in the LL...*

Magic: (2.88) 4.50 (DNF) 3.00 4.82 = 4.11 *This thing breaks all the time *
Square-1: 1:16.10 1:11.22 (1:20.46) 47.22 (38.74) = 1:04.85 *Suck.*
Megaminx: 1:59.36 (1:48.46) (2:37.82(POP)) 1:53.90 2:01.82 = 1:58.36 *Bleh.*
3x3MTS: 1:46.10 1:11.04 (DNF) 1:22.10 (1:00.68) = 1:26.41 *I suck.*
3x3MultiBLD: 1/2 10:14 = 0 points *First scramble was too easy... Second was off by 2 misoriented edges and 2 misoriented corners...*


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.42, (6.47), 5.08, 5.00, (3.53) = *4.83*
Epic Fail.
*3x3:* 12.30, (10.42), 14.20, 12.31, (14.80) = *12.94*
Crap.
*Sq1:* (37.74), 37.62, 31.97, 36.52, (18.52) = *35.37*
Last solve was non lucky.
*OH: *21.70, 33.88, 32.95, (35.08), (19.38) = *29.51*
Eh? - 19 was NL.
*2BLD:* 17.33+, (DNF), (11.86) = *11.86*
SpeedBLD ftw.
*4x4:* 54.04, 59.88, (45.96), 52.40, (1:04.03) = * 55.44*
Decent.
*5x5: *(1:38.03), 1:43.00, 1:44.47, 1:39.09, (1:48.97) = *1:42.19*
Good.
*234:* *1:17.65*
Slow 4x4.
*2345: 2:57.44*
Nice.


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* 6.63, (6.39), 7.38, (7.76), 7.24 *Average-7.08*
*3x3x3-* (20.07), 16.88, 18.44, (16.68), 19.03 *Average- 18.12*
*4x4x4-* 1:22.82, 1:22.18, (1:14.34), (1:23.91), 1:14.88 *Average- 1:19.96*
*5x5x5-* 2:18.54, (2:12.45), (2:26.53), 2:14.80, 2:16.21 *Average- 2:16.52*
*3x3x3 OH-* 51.06, (49.10), (54.52), 51.18, 49.30 *Average- 50.51*
*2-4 Relay: 1:50.49 *OP
*2-5 Relay- 4:14.19* OP
*Magic-* 2.86, (2.88), (2.53), 2.79, 2.80 *Average- 2.82*
*FMC- 44 Moves *
R2 F U2 R B' U' F2 L' F' U x2 R’ U F R’ F’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R y’ F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’ U B2 U' L' R B2 L R' U' B2
*Match the Scramble-* 1:58.14, (1:46.94), 1:49.88, (2:43.01), 2:14.79 *Average- 2:00.94*
*Square-1-* 1:31.28, 1:29.86, 1:26.19, (1:58.38), (1:09.83) *Average- 1:29.11*
*3x3 BLD-* DNF, 3:45.75, DNF *Best- 3:45.75*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2009)

*3x3:*
25.52, (37.33), 24.73, 26.37, (19.98) = 25.54
_My first non-lucky sub20 solve! I skipped nothing, not even a F2L pair, that's so awesome! _

*2x2:*
(7.39), (11.06), 9.88, 9.93, 10.97 = 10.26
_Absolutely horrible!_

*Pyraminx:*
(11.86), 19.41, 13.28, (22.65), 16.15 = 16.28
_My new average and single record. Very good for me, and it's still my 3rd day since I can solve it. _


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

*2x2x2*
(6.29), (8.12), 7.35, 7.49, 7.12 = 7.32

*3x3x3*
(16.24), 17.92, 16.33, (18.29), 17.56 = 17.27
COMMENT: Good.

*4x4x4*
1:31.25, (1:28.36), 1:29.54, (1:32.31), 1:30.36 = 1:30.38
COMMENT: Good.

*2x2x2 BLD*
46.29, 49.36, 42.19 = 42.19
COMMENT: Good.

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF, 1:21.34, DNF = 1:21.34
COMMENT: I haven't practiced at all recently.

*4x4x4 BLD*
DNF, DNF, 30:15.32 = 30:15.32
COMMENT: I DNFed the first two so I went as slow as I could to get one success.

*3x3x3 Multi-Blind*
2/2 in 4:35.12
COMMENT: Pretty bad, but ok considering I haven't practiced at all recently.

*3x3x3 One-Handed*
51.12, 48.36, 49.12, (46.35), (52.38) = 49.53
COMMENT: Worse than normal.

*3x3x3 With Feet*
8:35.12, 8:29.16, (8:12.54), (8:41.23), 8:34.26 = 8:32.84

*3x3x3 Match The Scramble*
2:35.12, (2:30.29), (2:40.36), 2:35.39, 2:39.12 = 2:36.54

*2-4 Relay*
1:55.32

*Square-1*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* *36 moves*
Scramble: F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U' 
Solve: B L B L' B L B2 L' R' B2 R B R2 B L B' R2 L' B' L B L' B L B L B L B D B2 R2 F D R B2

Used inverse scramble: U D' L B D2 F2 R2 U2 L B' D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2
2x2x2: B2 R' D' F' R2
2x cross: B2 D' B' L' B' L' B' L'
3rd pair: B' L B' L' B L B L' .
4th pair: B2 R' B2 R
OLL: L B2 L' B' L B' L' B'
insert at .: L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B
B L' L B' cancel before insertion; B B2 become B' after insertion.

Comment: The cancellations on this were nice, but I was disappointed because at around 30 minutes I thought I had found a 31-move solution. Unfortunately, I apparently made a mistake backtracking somewhere, so it wasn't real. I went to the inverse scramble at around 20 minutes because I could find absolutely nothing on the regular scramble, despite all the nice-looking pairs. I think BH corners is really helping me with fewest moves insertions - I can look for them so much faster now, and I even know several alternatives for most 8-move cases now. Oh, and one other nice thing about this solve - it's VERY fast to execute because of all the L B moves; it's mostly 2-gen - try it.


----------



## Tiw (May 1, 2009)

*3x3 Speedsolve:* 22,67 ; 22,78 ; (24,55) ; (21,60) ; 23,39 = *22,99*
Two solves could be sub-20, if I did not 2 PLLs xD

*2x2 Speedsolve:* 15,16 ; (9,08) ; 11,70 ; (16,13) ; 15,25 = *13,46*
Oh yeah...It's time for learning a method...

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* 3:50,69
Damn Rubik's 4x4....It turns so bad, I could be about 40 seconds better. I must practise 4x4.

*Fewest moves:*
Sramble: F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U'
Solution: F' D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F2 B' L' B L B D' B' D B' U B2 L' B' F L2 F' B L2 B' L' F2 U D2 B' D F2 R' B' F = *38 moves*

I used the inverse sramble: U D' L B D2 F2 R2 U2 L B' D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2
Cross + 2 diagonal pairs: F' B R F2 D' B D2 U' F2 (9)
F2L: L B L2 B' F L2 F' B L B2 U' B (12)
OLL: D' B D B' L' B' L B (8)
PLL: F2 U2 F D F' U2 F D' F (9)

I just needed about 50 minutes for my crazy F2L xD


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2009)

2x2

Ah man, total fail this week...

4.70, 3.98, (2.47), (4.64), 3.53 = 4.05

Oh well, I hope somebody gets some good times this week.


----------



## Edam (May 1, 2009)

*2x2* - 9.43, 14.00, (14.18), 12.66, (8.58) = *12.03*
*3x3* - 23.66, (22.61), 24.38, 23.53, (25.09) = *23.86*
*4x4* - 2:09.84, 2:12.52, (2:06.09) 2:17.90, (2.25.52) = *2:13.42*
*5x5 *- (3:27.46), 3:02.65, (2:59.65), 3:03.47, 3:20.86 = *3:08.99*
*6x6* - 7:16.00, (7:47.63), 6:57.99, 6:54.32, (6:48.65) = *7:02.77*
*7x7* - 9:19.85, (9:46.94), 9:16.24, 9:34.75, (8:24.50) = *9:23.61*
New pb single!
*3x3oH* - (52.61), 1:21.19, (1:28.52), 59.28, 1:11.27 = *1:10.58*
*clock* - (DNF), 51.46, 1:02.13, 46.18, (41.25) = *53.26*
i only learnt this about 10 minutes ago, so i'm pretty happy with that. 
*
magic* - 3.50, 3.66, 2.38, (4.11), (2.06) = *3.18*
*pminx* - (43.90), 12.56, 18.56, 24.77, (12.53) = *18.6*
*mminx* - (4:15.01), 5:11.77, (5:28.71), 4:54.24, 5:25.35 = *5:03.02*

*2/3/4* - *2:56.36*
*2/3/4/5* - *6:01.09*


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2009)

3x3: (14.65), 14.60, 14.50, (13.31), 13.81 = 14.30
I need to start practising again =/

2x2: 4.13, (5.46), (2.73), 4.80, 3.94 = 4.20
Yeah, whatever  The two fastest were PLL skip and OLL skip respectively.

4x4: 1:08.66 OP, 1:09.79 O, (1:11.59 OP), 1:10.29 O, (1:08.48 OP) = 1:09.58
Absolutely disgusting parity. I'm happy it was sub 1:10 with such unlucky cases 

5x5:

234: 1:31.58
Splits were 5-15-1:11. Not too shabby, and I had O parity on 4x4.

2345:

OH: (54.47), 46.96, (43.78), 44.24, 46.08 = 45.76

Sq-1: 31.18, (32.91), 32.77, (28.68), 31.28 = 31.86
Parity on all but the fourth  I'm out of practice, considering I'm revising a lot at the moment.

FMC: 28 moves

Scramble: F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U' 
Solution: R F U2 D R L D2 B D B’ D2 L B2 L’ D B’ D2 B F’ D F L B R' B' R L' D'

R F U2 D R (2x2)
L D2 B D B’ (Add another 2x2, minus edge)
D2 L B2 L’ (Insert edge)
D B’ D2 B F’ D F (Prepare and insert CE pair)
L B R' B' R L' D' (Ruddy awesome finish)

A very weird solution. I spent about 10 minutes finding that nice 2x2 block, before almost linearly solving the rest of the cube. The middle bit was disgustingly bad and then I had a 13 move insert pair + commutator finish. Then I found that awesome finish instead


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2009)

Yes said:


> *3x3:*
> 25.52, (37.33), 24.73, 26.37, (19.98) = 25.54
> _My first non-lucky sub20 solve! I skipped nothing, not even a F2L pair, that's so awesome! _
> [/I]



so you've never had a non lucky sub 20 solve until right now but you got a 17.xx solve in competition? What happened there? That sounds like the luckiest thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3:*
> ...



Yeah, plus a 19.43 right after that.


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Wow. I didn't see that. That's truly unbelievable. He had a 30.14 average in the last weekly competition. 

I mean, it's just amazing to me. Talk about clutch.


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2009)

*3x3x3*
5: 00:41.32 
4: (DNF)
3: 00:37.00 
2: (00:36.14) 
1: 00:40.25 
Av. 38.67
Hi guys, I'm new to this. I know, I'm bad, but believe or not, I got just got a PB.

EDIT: Oops! sorry! I'd better calculate this again


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 1, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.14, (9.11), 7.72, 7.48, (5.24) = 7.11
*3x3:* 22.05, 22.26, (19.75), 22.30, (24.72) = 22.22
*3x3 FMC:* 48 Turns (HTM)
D R2 D' F' L' F' D2 R2 F D' F' x2 -> Double X-Cross(11)
U2 L U L' U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F -> Finish F2L (13)
y F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' -> OLL (10)
y' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' -> PLL (14)
*3x3 OH:* (1:17.02), 1:09.57, (40.87), 1:01.65, 45.37 = 58.86
*2-3-4 Relay:* DNF - I messed up on parity...
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF - Fail...


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> *3x3x3*
> 5: 00:41.32
> 4: (DNF)
> 3: 00:37.00
> ...



Just so you know, that isn't how you calculate an average of 5. Remove the best and the worst solve.


----------



## MistArts (May 1, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (3.99), 5.23, 6.07, (6.80), 4.43 = 5.24
*3x3x3:* (18.30), 22.64, (23.43), 22.20, 21.43 = 22.09
*4x4x4:* 1:45.13, (DNF), (1:34.24), 1:35.25, 1:55.14 = 1:45.18
Comment: Fail... 4th solve was a PLL skip...
*5x5x5:* 2:45.39, (2.30.54), 2:58.23, 2:50.79, (3:17.20) = 2:51.47
*OH:* 44.62, 43.88, (43.77), 44.62, (DNF) = 44.37
*Clock:* 18.90, 17.66, (22.36), 15.09, (14.62), = 17.22
*FMC:* 
*Scramble:* F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U' 

*Solution:* U' D' L2 D L D' L2 U L' D F' D' L' D L F D' B D' B D B' D2 L2 D L B' L2 B' R2 F D R B2 (*34*)

*Explanation:* _Using inverse scramble_

*2x2x2:* B2 R' D' F' R2 (5)
*Finish F2L:* B L2 B L' D' L2 D2 B D' B' D B' D (18)
*OLL:* F' L' D' L D F (24)
*PLL:* D' L U' L2 D L' D' L2 D U (34)


----------



## PeterV (May 1, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 11.88, 10.43, (8.10), 11.55, (13.16) = *11.29 avg.*
Comment: O.K.

3x3x3: 31.66, (27.21), 32.66, 31.52, (DNF) = *31.95 avg.*
Comment: Arg! Hit the reset button when hitting the timer on the last solve. It was a 28.xx.

Magic: (1.41), 1.47, (1.48), 1.43, 1.43 = *1.44 avg.*
Comment: Good! Very consistent.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 1, 2009)

*2x2x2* 6.72, (7.54), 7.08, 7.54, (4.65) = 7.11''
*3x3x3* 20.50, (20.19), 21.23, 21.58, (24.96)= 21.10''
*4x4x4* (1:56.48)	, 2:06.45, 2:27.44, 2:28.64, (2:42.19)= 2:20.84
*Pyraminx* (20.28), 15.77, (10.73), 13.38, 14.20= 14.45''
*2-4 Relay* 2:53.19


----------



## Mirek (May 2, 2009)

*FMC*

I'm back to challenge Gus and some new faces. 
This is what I am having after 20 minutes.

R F B' D U2 L B U2 R B2 L R' B' L' B R B' L' B L' D' B' L B D L' D2 (27 HTM,31 QTM, 25 STM)

2X2X3: R F B' D U2 L B U2 R B2
L B' .L2 B L' D' B' L B D L' D2
insert B R' B' L' B R B' L at the dot

40 min left to try some luck.


----------



## Gparker (May 2, 2009)

im competing:

Garrett Parker

2x2: 6.39, (2.56), (8.74), 7.05, 7.25= *6.40*
Comment: good

3x3: 21.59, 16.86, 17.84, (23.42), (16.58)=*18.76*
Comment:sub 20 !!

Magic: (2.13), (2.94), 2.52, 2.31, 2.86 = *2.57*




will do more


----------



## isaacthecuber (May 2, 2009)

3x3:
(13.03), 13.71, 14.81, (14.91), 14.27 = 14.26

How do you solve a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## maxcube (May 2, 2009)

*3x3 :*
(20.14), 19.45, (17.05), 19.29, 19.16 = 19.30
I take a week off and look what happens!

*3x3 OH :*
49.74, (59.33), 53.25, 58.15, (46.61) = 53.71

*3x3 BLD :*
DNF, 3:42.17, DNF = 3:42.17

*2x2 :*
(DNF), 10.01, (9.45), 10.77, 11.16 = 10.65


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2009)

*FMC:

Scramble: *F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U'

*2x2x2:* D U2 B’ R B2 R2 *(6)*

*Finish F2L: *F L2 F’ L2 x U L D L’ U’ D L D2 L2 D’ L F L’ F’ L *(25)*

*OLL:* x2 y R U R’ U R U’ y R U’ R’ F’ *(35)*

*PLL: *B2 U R L’ B2 L R’ U B2 U’ *(45)*


----------



## cmhardw (May 3, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 13.63 (12.37) 14.31 15.02 (16.48) = 14.32
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF 2:01.81
4x4x4_bld: 7:10.44 DNF 6:41.22
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF DNF


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 3, 2009)

3x3x3 one-handed:
1. 21.34
2. 25.93
3. (27.57)
4. 25.99
5. (21.07)
Average: 24.42

Note: There is a price that comes with practicing a new method for 2H...


----------



## tothmate (May 3, 2009)

3x3x3: *21.29*
20.11
21.03
23.31
22.72
16.55 (PLL skip)

Square-1: *27.76*
27.47
31.65 (parity)
23.41
24.15
DNF ( )


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 3x3x3 one-handed:
> 1. 21.34
> 2. 25.93
> 3. (27.57)
> ...



What 2H method are you learning?


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

3x3x3
5: 00:41.32 
4: (DNF)
3: 00:37.00 
2: (00:36.14) 
1: 00:40.25 
Av. 39.52

I fixed my old average


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Yes, I don't know what happened to me at the German Open ^^
I was better than at home at 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5... I was so happy...
The 17.84 was easy cross, fast F2L, sune OLL, fast A-Perm (It's still my personal best)
The 19.xy was easy cross, again fast F2l, again Sune OLL, A-Perm and U-Perm... (I did 2-Look PLL)
I was so happy 

btw: today I got another sub20 non-lucky. 18.62 with T-Perm


----------



## slncuber21 (May 4, 2009)

*2x2*-9.15, 7.09, 6.03, DNF, 14.05 = 10.10
*3x3 Roux*-1:08.65, 1:06.03, 1:24.38, 52.58, 1:01.80 = 1:05.49
*3x3 OH*-1:25.97, 1:37.36, *1:02.77*, 1:45.78, 1:05.38 = 1:22.90
*4x4*- didnt get to do, even though i wanted to!
*5x5*- didnt get to do, even though i wanted to!

meh, ok i guess.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.94, 5.08, 2.68, 3.28, 3.36 = *3.53*
nice!

*3x3:* 13.62, 15.59, 22.80, 18.12, 16.44 = *16.72*
fail

*3x3OH:* 30.72, 35.16, 37.36, 38.52, 34.97 = *35.83*
bad

*square-1:* 23.22, 20.86, 16.52, 21.11, 20.74 = *20.90*
decent

*clock:* 7.62, 7.58, 6.59, 4.83, 6.83 = *7.00*
ummmmm uhhhhhh ummmmmmmmmm uhhhh


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2009)

Mats B
*2x2: *44.02 32.44 19.33 36.27 25.00 = *31.24*
I'll soon beat 2x2 with 2x2bld 
*3x3: *61.18 40.66 53.68 51.85 52.24 = *52.59* good
*4x4: *3:25.20 3:15.62 3:16.88 4:04.81 4:27.08 = *3:35.63* pb
*5x5: *10:45.29 10:45.86 11:22.72 9:12.73 8:02.27 =* 10:14.63* sigh
*2x2BLD:* 76.73 68.32 46.76 = *46.76* want better but ok
*3x3BLD*: DNF DNF 3:08.22 = *3:08.22* bad
*4x4BLD*: 21:40 15:59 DNF =* 15:59* ok 
The first was slow because I had to rememo the centers
*5x5BLD*: 38:39 DNF DNF = *38:39* ok
*Multi: *3/3 (17:38) = *3*
no effort for six, and my daughter has two of my cubes too so I could not try it anyway 
*2-4Rel:* = 4:44.38 pb i think
*2-5Rel: *= 13:30.51 good

An ordinary week for me now. Some week I will gather my 
forces and try not to get a single DNF in any bld event.


----------



## cookingfat (May 4, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 9.00, (8.03), 9.41, (9.77), 8.06 = *8.82*

*3x3x3 :* 28.68, (30.75), (26.61), 29.19, 29.36 = *29.08*

*4x4x4 :* 2:43.30, (1:53.68), 2:27.06, (2:56.53), 2:35.58 = *2:35.31*
my first ever sub-2 solve, but the average is not good. 

*5x5x5 :* 4:46.00, (4:20.19), 4:47.33, 5:36.38, (5:39.75) = *5:03.24*
PB single and average

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:00.00, 1:03.36, 1:01.44 = *1:00.00*
bang on 1 minute. I'm still yet to get a time under a minute on this, so this was pretty frustrating. 

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF (3:50.65), DNF, DNF = *DNF*
I twisted one corner the wrong direction causing two corners to be twisted at the end. Would have been my first sub-4 too.

*Multi BLD : * 0/2 (16:54.62) = *DNF?*
is this DNF or 0pts?

*3x3x3 Match :* (1:56.02), 2:06.22, 2:31.27, 1:56.94, (DNF)= *2:11.48*

*2-3-4 relay = 3:17.94*

*2-3-4-5 relay = 10:03.20*
urgh

*Pyraminx : *31.56, 27.06, 17.36, (15.19), (38.06) = *25.33*

*Square-1 : *2:40.75, (58.83), 3:23.91, (4:24.56), 2:00.43 = *2:41.70*
sub-1 single ! How did that happen? 

5 PBs this week.


----------



## Erik (May 4, 2009)

2: 4.09, 3.83, (2.67), (4.93), 4.14 => 4.02
3 (using mini cube): (9.78), 10.05, 12.55, (16.14), 13.36 => 11.99, the 9 was OLL skip
4: 51.58, (52.74), 47.80, (42.92), 45.16 => 48.18 w/e
2BLD: 22.45
OH: 22.59, (24.56), (19.64), 22.34, 22.78 => 22.57 w/e
clock: 11.48, (12.02), 9.69, (9.64), 9.97 => 10.38 not bad! Thanks to Oliver Perge of course 
pyra: (7.73), (5.95), 6.98, 7.31, 6.34 => 6.88
s-1: (27.34), (38.34), 31.69, 33.53, 28.09 => 31.10


----------



## Escher (May 4, 2009)

Erik said:


> 2: 4.09, 3.83, (2.67), (4.93), 4.14 => 4.02



Gah, beaten by 0.03 of a second


----------



## byu (May 4, 2009)

@cookingfat- 0/2 is a DNF


----------



## Erik (May 4, 2009)

FMC: 
scramble: F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L' D U' 
solution: 
R2 F U2 R B' U' F2 L' F' U (10) 2x2x3 block
z2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U F R' F' (9) finish 'F2L'
B' U' B2 U' B2 U2 B (7) (so you see why I didn't finish the last pair)
*Result: 26 moves PB * wohoo 
Time used: 20 minutes ^^

I first found 30 in 15 mins, then a couple of hours later I decided to check a little bit more for the ending for a few mins. Result!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 4, 2009)

Erik said:


> 2BLD: 22.45



Hey, this is only the best result. (And a nice one at that).
I (or rather Arnaud to his result DB) want(s) all three .


----------



## JustinJ (May 4, 2009)

2x2: 5.53, 5.55, 5.38, (6.16), (4.27) = 5.49

Fine, I’m happy with this.

3x3: (31.41), 20.09, 20.78, 26.71, (19.50) = 22.53

Grrrr… My cube kept locking up. I switched cubes right before the 19.50 

3x3OH: 48.71, 52.26, (36.30), 40.98, (57.19) = 47.28

Bad, but not terrible.

Magic: 1.50, 1.90, (2.52), 1.68, (1.40) = 1.69

OK.

Pyraminx: (9.66), 7.16, 9.50, 7.90, (4.96) = 8.19

 Great average. The 4.96 was a skip and an easy LL, already AUF’d.


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.91*
(11.94), 14.58, 13.83, (14.83), 13.34 

*3x3x3OH: 30.79*
(27.47), 31.13, 32.44, (33.29), 28.80 

*3x3x3BLD: 2:00.19*
(DNF), (DNF), 2:00.19

*4x4x4: 1:15.59*
(1:09.12), 1:15.46, 1:17.52, 1:13.80, (1:17.96)
*
5x5x5: 2:05.91*
(1:54.64), (2:17.05), 2:02.70, 2:04.04, 2:10.99 
*
square-1: 52.74*
56.99, 47.06, (37.96), (1:06.21), 54.18


----------



## Edmund (May 4, 2009)

2speed
Average: 4.91
(7.08), (3.11), 4.11, 5.89, 4.73
Comment: i did so bad at Carnegie Mellon on Saturday that almost anything could be good. but this is ok for normal standards


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 5, 2009)

*3x3:* 22.26, (20.21), 25.39, 24.53, (25.55) = *24.06*

All I have time for right now may do 4x4 or 5x5 later


----------



## guusrs (May 6, 2009)

FMC: D2 L2 R2 D F R B2 L B' F2 L2 B F D F D' B2 L D F' R F' R' F D' L' B2 (*27*)
pff, so many ways to make a 2x2x3 block in 9 or 10 moves. This was about the 10th try and finally continuation was good:
pseudo 2x2x3 block: D2 L2 R2 D F R B2 L B' (9)
F2L minus pair + preparation: F2 L2 B F D F D' (16)
last pair + LL: B2 L D F' R F' R' F D' L' (26)
correction: B2 (27)
congratz Erik!
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2009)

I did all BLD solves this week using BH corners!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.77, 8.21, 13.16, 14.31, 8.78 = *11.24*
*3x3x3:* 24.00, 30.17, 27.00, 25.70, 23.58 = *25.57*
*4x4x4:* 2:06.08 (OP), 2:01.41 (OP), 1:54.16 (OP), 1:54.66 (P), 1:39.53 (O) = *1:56.74*
*5x5x5:* 2:33.15, 2:46.41, 2:49.43, 2:31.28, 2:48.56 = *2:42.71*
*6x6x6:* DNF (33:24.81, 15:10), 4:56.14, 5:14.65 (P), 5:16.84 (OP), 5:07.09 (O) = *5:12.86*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 inner X centers and 3 inner wings; both were execution mistakes. I think it was my fastest attempt ever.
*7x7x7:* 7:23.94, 7:36.38, 8:03.84, 8:06.24, DNF (1:06:02.67, 30:03) = *7:55.49*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 2 inner X centers – I executed two images in the wrong order. My memory was not working well for this one.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.00, 1:08.27, 47.18 = *32.00*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:41.09, DNF = *2:41.09*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:50.27 (4:03), 12:04.07 (6:18), 10:01.50 (4:48) = *8:50.27*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (16:34.37, 8:16), DNF (16:48.84, 8:17), DNF (17:22.70, 9:31) = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh – all three fast, all three close, all three DNFs! First two were both off by just 3 wings; third one was off by just 3 + centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/8 = 8 points, 55:50.77* (33:58 memorization)
Comment: Yes! I got them all!! I had one corner cycle I couldn’t remember the BH algorithm on, so I did a setup to an 8-move commutator instead (it should have been 9 moves, but it was 10). But the rest was BH corners. I’m still not comfortable with the memorization – it’s so different this way – but I still think it’s going to help once I get used to it.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:12.22, 48.90, 48.72, 40.69, 44.88 = *47.50*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:53.69, 2:21.31, 1:42.84, 1:44.84, 1:52.00 = *1:50.18*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:35.11, 1:36.92, 1:37.53, 1:20.48, 1:58.03 = *1:36.52*
*2-4 relay:* *2:28.03* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *4:51.71*
*Magic:* 2.22, 2.33, 2.94, 2.61, 3.15 = *2.63*
*Master Magic:* 4.36, 3.94, 6.21, 4.11, 4.59 = *4.35*
*Clock:* 27.81, 23.22, 22.97, 15.58, 24.30 = *23.50*
*MegaMinx:* 3:48.82, 3:36.99, 3:12.84, 3:09.35, 3:16.22 = *3:22.02*
*Pyraminx:* 25.52, 20.31, 21.21, 31.41, 23.90 = *23.54*
*Square-1:* 1:03.90 (P), 1:08.44 (P), 59.58 (P), 1:03.65 (P), 56.36 (P) = *1:02.38*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*
Comment: See solution in post earlier in thread.


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
*2x2x2*: 7.47 *6.30* *8.11* 7.93 *4.80* = *7.23*
*3x3x3*: *28.18* 26.15 25.86 25.16 *22.06* = *25.72*
*4x4x4*: *1:07.15* 1:16.77 *1:26.15* 1:17.83 1:07.88 = *1:14.16*
*5x5x5*: 2:11.30 2:13.28 *2:27.40* 2:09.28 *2:01.71* = *2:11.29*
*6x6x6*: 3:58.41 *3:49.38* *5:36.34* 3:56.40 4:04.09 = *3:59.63*
*7x7x7*: *7:13.03* 7:02.11 *6:05.08* 6:51.90 6:53.46 = *6:55.82*
*2x2x2_bf*: *47.46* 1:36.38 *DNF* = *47.46*
*3x3x3_bf*: *4:36.53* *DNF DNF* =* 4:36.53*
*3x3x3_oh*: 36.30 35.65 *32.19* 36.63 *39.74* = *36.19*
*3x3x3_match*: *1:12.86* 1:01.78 *59.34* 1:06.06 1:04.63 = *1:04.16*
*234-Relay*: *2:13.09*
*2345-Relay*: *4:08.69*
*Magic*: 2.05 *1.66* *7.65* 3.47 2.68 = *2.73*
*Master Magic*: *4.21* 4.88 5.16 *5.43* 4.96 = *5.00*
*Clock*: 16.52 *23.21* 15.25 *11.28* 13.84 = *15.20*
*MegaMinx*: 2:48.75 2:46.53 *2:59.97* *2:38.19* 2:49.68 = *2:48.32*
*PyraMinx*: *15.56* 14.44 *10.05* 13.18 11.44 = *13.02*
*Square-1*: 1:08.27 58.69 1:07.33 *58.11* *1:15.75* = *1:04.76*

Amazing results on lots of puzzles, but especially on 4x4x4, 6x6x6, 3x3x3_oh, 3x3x3_match and MegaMinx. All of these results were done in a sitting, sitting outside in my garden in the sun with my dog sleeping on my feet

Erik: congrats on getting sub-12 on that ridiculous mini-cube AND on getting a sub-WR (well, old WR was 27) FMC


----------



## masterofthebass (May 7, 2009)

2x2: 3.86 8.47 3.67 1.87 3.30 = 3.61
3x3: 12.98 16.19 13.97 13.67 13.92 = 13.85
4x4: 59.64 45.42 54.27 56.02 48.72 = 53.11
5x5: 1:22.87 1:38.45 1:24.30 1:33.99 1:29.73 = 1:29.01
6x6: 2:48.74 3:01.97 2:45.62 2:44.90 2:34.90 = 2:46.42
7x7:

2x2 BLD: DNF 32.51 21.67 = 21.67
3x3 BLD: 1:19.78 1:21.30 DNF = 1:19.78

3x3 OH: 25.66 26.38 29.42 26.06 24.04 = 26.03
3x3 MtS: 1:21.71 1:16.10 1:07.78 1:14.28 1:15.77 = 1:15.38
2-4:
2-5:

Clock: 10.95 11.32 9.44 8.35 10.39 = 10.26
Minx: 1:31.88 1:42.05 1:33.46 1:38.13 1:22.61 = 1:34.49
Pyra: 15.77 7.49 11.34 7.33 10.14 = 9.66
Sq-1: 14.37 24.75 17.30 15.64 17.92 = 16.95


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2009)

*Results week 18*

*2x2x2*(27)

 3.53 Vault312
 3.61 masterofthebass
 4.02 Erik
 4.05 Escher
 4.29 MTGjumper
 4.83 fazrulz
 4.91 Edmund
 5.24 MistArts
 5.46 SimonWestlund
 5.49 Yalow
 5.78 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.90 Gparker
 7.08 Kian
 7.11 luisgepeto
 7.11 Lord Voldemort
 7.23 AvGalen
 7.32 byu
 8.82 cookingfat
 10.10 slncuber21
 10.26 Yes, We Can!
 10.65 maxcube
 11.24 Mike Hughey
 11.29 PeterV
 12.03 Edam
 14.04 Tiw
 19.36 msemtd
 31.24 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 11.99 Erik
 12.94 fazrulz
 13.85 masterofthebass
 13.92 Sa967St
 14.26 isaacthecuber
 14.30 MTGjumper
 14.32 cmhardw
 15.03 Ellis
 16.05 SimonWestlund
 16.72 Vault312
 16.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.27 byu
 18.12 Kian
 18.76 Gparker
 19.30 maxcube
 21.10 luisgepeto
 21.29 tothmate
 22.09 MistArts
 22.20 Lord Voldemort
 22.53 Yalow
 22.95 Tiw
 23.86 Edam
 24.06 mcciff2112
 25.54 Yes, We Can!
 25.57 Mike Hughey
 25.72 AvGalen
 29.08 cookingfat
 31.95 PeterV
 39.52 spdcbr
 48.14 msemtd
 52.59 MatsBergsten
 1:05.49 slncuber21
*4x4x4*(18)

 48.18 Erik
 53.00 masterofthebass
 55.44 fazrulz
 1:05.92 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:09.58 MTGjumper
 1:12.24 SimonWestlund
 1:14.16 AvGalen
 1:15.59 Sa967St
 1:17.01 Ellis
 1:19.96 Kian
 1:30.38 byu
 1:45.17 MistArts
 1:56.74 Mike Hughey
 2:13.42 Edam
 2:20.84 luisgepeto
 2:35.31 cookingfat
 3:35.63 MatsBergsten
 3:43.66 msemtd
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:29.34 masterofthebass
 1:42.19 fazrulz
 2:03.31 Ellis
 2:03.46 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:05.91 Sa967St
 2:11.29 AvGalen
 2:16.52 Kian
 2:42.71 Mike Hughey
 2:51.47 MistArts
 2:57.28 SimonWestlund
 3:08.99 Edam
 5:03.24 cookingfat
10:14.63 MatsBergsten
 DNF msemtd
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:46.42 masterofthebass
 3:59.63 AvGalen
 5:12.86 Mike Hughey
 7:02.77 Edam
*7x7x7*(4)

 6:55.82 AvGalen
 7:55.49 Mike Hughey
 9:23.61 Edam
18:02.68 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 22.57 Erik
 24.42 EmersonHerrmann
 26.03 masterofthebass
 29.51 fazrulz
 30.79 Sa967St
 33.75 trying-to-speedcube...
 35.83 Vault312
 36.19 AvGalen
 39.82 SimonWestlund
 44.37 MistArts
 45.76 MTGjumper
 47.32 Yalow
 47.50 Mike Hughey
 49.53 byu
 50.51 Kian
 53.71 maxcube
 58.86 Lord Voldemort
 1:10.58 Edam
 1:22.90 slncuber21
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:50.18 Mike Hughey
 2:50.22 SimonWestlund
 8:32.85 byu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 11.86 fazrulz
 21.67 masterofthebass
 22.45 Erik
 32.00 Mike Hughey
 34.33 SimonWestlund
 42.19 byu
 44.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 46.76 MatsBergsten
 47.46 AvGalen
 1:00.00 cookingfat
 DNF Lord Voldemort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:19.78 masterofthebass
 1:21.34 byu
 2:00.19 Sa967St
 2:01.81 cmhardw
 2:41.09 Mike Hughey
 3:08.22 MatsBergsten
 3:42.17 maxcube
 3:45.75 Kian
 4:36.53 AvGalen
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:41.22 cmhardw
 8:50.27 Mike Hughey
15:59.00 MatsBergsten
30:15.32 byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

38:39.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

8/8 Mike Hughey
3/3 MatsBergsten
2/2 byu
1/2 trying-to-speedcube...
0/2 cookingfat
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:04.16 AvGalen
 1:15.38 masterofthebass
 1:26.41 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:36.52 Mike Hughey
 1:55.67 SimonWestlund
 2:00.94 Kian
 2:11.48 cookingfat
 2:36.54 byu
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:17.65 fazrulz
 1:31.58 MTGjumper
 1:36.13 SimonWestlund
 1:41.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:50.49 Kian
 1:55.32 byu
 2:13.09 AvGalen
 2:28.03 Mike Hughey
 2:53.19 luisgepeto
 2:56.36 Edam
 3:17.94 cookingfat
 3:50.00 Tiw
 4:44.38 MatsBergsten
 DNF Lord Voldemort
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:57.44 fazrulz
 3:29.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:08.69 AvGalen
 4:14.19 Kian
 4:27.11 SimonWestlund
 4:51.71 Mike Hughey
 6:01.09 Edam
10:03.20 cookingfat
13:30.51 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(8)

 1.44 PeterV
 1.69 Yalow
 2.56 Gparker
 2.63 Mike Hughey
 2.73 AvGalen
 2.82 Kian
 3.18 Edam
 4.11 trying-to-speedcube...
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.35 Mike Hughey
 5.00 AvGalen
*Clock*(7)

 7.00 Vault312
 10.26 masterofthebass
 10.38 Erik
 15.20 AvGalen
 17.22 MistArts
 23.50 Mike Hughey
 53.26 Edam
*Pyraminx*(12)

 6.88 Erik
 8.02 SimonWestlund
 8.19 Yalow
 9.66 masterofthebass
 13.02 AvGalen
 14.45 luisgepeto
 16.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.28 Yes, We Can!
 18.63 Edam
 23.54 Mike Hughey
 25.33 cookingfat
 26.11 msemtd
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:33.65 SimonWestlund
 1:34.49 masterofthebass
 1:58.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:48.32 AvGalen
 3:22.02 Mike Hughey
 5:10.45 Edam
 6:27.97 msemtd
*Square-1*(13)

 16.95 masterofthebass
 20.90 Vault312
 27.76 tothmate
 31.10 Erik
 31.74 MTGjumper
 35.37 fazrulz
 38.92 SimonWestlund
 52.74 Sa967St
 1:02.38 Mike Hughey
 1:04.76 AvGalen
 1:04.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:29.11 Kian
 2:41.70 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 Erik
27 guusrs
27 Mirek
28 MTGjumper
34 MistArts
36 Mike Hughey
38 Tiw
41 trying-to-speedcube...
44 Kian
45 fazrulz
48 Lord Voldemort

*Contest results*

219 Mike Hughey
218 masterofthebass
190 trying-to-speedcube...
182 fazrulz
175 Erik
175 AvGalen
171 SimonWestlund
135 Kian
132 MTGjumper
122 byu
105 Sa967St
98 MistArts
97 Vault312
91 Edam
81 MatsBergsten
75 cookingfat
68 Yalow
63 cmhardw
61 luisgepeto
59 Ellis
58 Lord Voldemort
48 maxcube
47 Gparker
40 Tiw
37 msemtd
34 tothmate
31 isaacthecuber
29 Yes, We Can!
26 Escher
24 PeterV
23 Edmund
22 EmersonHerrmann
20 Mirek
20 slncuber21
20 guusrs
13 mcciff2112
7 spdcbr


----------



## Edmund (May 8, 2009)

all i did was 2x2. i was real busy this week. ill try to do atleast 5 events this week


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2009)

Ha! I beat Dan by a whole point!

It's beside the point that he only did half the events I did.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the results Mats -- looks like I need to practice the 4x4x4 to keep up with you. This week I'll be using an old Rubik's 4x4x4 I got from ebay - might be faster, might be slower!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 8, 2009)

7th! Goal is to be 5th 

Soon I'll join in 6x6 and 7x7  My cubes arrive May 15th


----------



## MTGjumper (May 8, 2009)

D'oh, must remember to do the events I actually put down. Anyway, sup-125; next time, sup-150.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Thanks for the results Mats -- looks like I need to practice the 4x4x4 to keep up with you. This week I'll be using an old Rubik's 4x4x4 I got from ebay - might be faster, might be slower!



Do not practice too much!  It is so nice not to be last in all events
all the time. This week I was a little slower at 4x4 also.


----------

